# Portland Oregon Lucky Lab April 10



## Boris (Apr 2, 2016)

We'll be meeting at the Lucky Lab in NW Portland location next Sunday April 10 at 12:30. 19th and NW Quimby.
Hope to see everyone there. Bonus if the weather is nice enough to actually do the first ride of 2016.


----------



## Boris (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks like we're going to have a decent turnout this month. Should be a nice day to ride.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 8, 2016)

Dave...one of these days i'll head up that direction and give me 23 columbia spin in PDX...but i'm spoiled..my studio is bout 1/4 mi. from the Willamette river bike path ..start out om MERIAU coast  oakshire have apint then ride bout gazillion more miles to planktown ..pint down then off again..NO cars....see ya the radio...bd


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2016)

Sounds like a great ride Bill! NO cars? what a dream. With the nicer weather coming on, we're hoping to extend our ride a couple of miles further down the Willamette River to Oaks Park, just short of your place by about 100 miles. We'd love to have ya do the ride sometime though.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 8, 2016)

Dave,, look east at first light...on a sunday.... between may and octobre......


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2016)

Why not, since it seems like a lot of the time I get up early to show bike to jerks who want to come out to my place first thing in the morning, then cancel out at the last minute. Kudos to Tony B. though, who's a man of his word. Sounds like the skies are going to be pretty interesting for the next few months. Thanks!


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2016)

Fantastic 2 1/2 hour extended ride along the waterfront today. I'll see if I can get some photos to post. Hopefully we'll have more folks turn out as the weather gets nicer. Small group or large, it's always a great day out!


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's a couple from fellow CABE member Ridge Rider.


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2016)

Also from member Ridge Rider. 13.5 miles total. Loop encompasses portion of Willamette River that runs through town.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 12, 2016)

What a TOOT...sunday was flambastic eh!...i was given a gift ...4 hours fly fishin' on the McKenzie...only boat on the river...it was 18 years cents the last time...off the river at 5-oclock and ridin me 23 columbia til mid-knight...todaze appears to be schwinn 5-speed day ..from oakshire to planktown and around we go ..thanks a bunch for postin the pix...it seems that i'm the only bloke here in eugene that rides these bits of American  history...faster miles per hour in your dreams....eh!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sure looks like a beautiful trail, and I wouldn't have missed that ride if I was in the area on vacation.


----------



## Boris (Apr 12, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Sure looks like a beautiful trail, and I wouldn't have missed that ride if I was in the area on vacation.




Just give us a bit of notice and we'll find you a bike to ride. Every second Sunday of every month. Except next months ride will be a week earlier due to Mothers Day being on the second Sunday.


----------



## Boris (Apr 12, 2016)

Hobo Bill said:


> 4 hours fly fishin' on the McKenzie.



What type of bait do you use to catch flies? Permit required? Do they actually taste like chicken as people say? Bet it takes a lot of them to get full, or do you catch and release? Curious minds.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 13, 2016)

the little tykes with the green heads ...them the best.the biggest and most tasty-est...the river FLYS they give off a gas  that just makes a laugh til the cows come home..now the river cows is a hole mother story....


----------

